# Frecuencimetro con microcontrolador



## RICARDO21 (Oct 16, 2006)

Amigos de Foros de Electrónica, necesito realizar el montaje de un frecuencímetro en un microcontrolador Motorola o PIC.
Me gustaría saber si alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar información sobre el tema o el programa para programar el microcontrolador.

Le agradezco a quién pueda colaborarme.


----------



## eljoseeee (Oct 19, 2006)

Buenas tardes yo he realizado alguna aplicacion de ese estilo.
Si vas a utilizar un micro de 8 bits de motorola consigue el Code warrior y programalo en C.... veras que es bastante sencillo con el tutorial y el inicialite Device el configurar los modulos del micro.
Busca un micro en la pagina de freescale que tnga entradas analogicas ADC. Segun la cantidad de bits asi tendras mayor o menor precision y con un timer ve contando de forma que puedas digiotalizar la señal (a mayor velocidad del bus mayor velocidad de señales `podras medir).

Para medir la frecuencia de la RED (psicodelico) será mejor que primero bajes la tension con unas resistencias y algun operacional, hay infinidad de circuitos colgados en internet para realizar esto. luego se lo enchufas al micro y ya esta


----------



## Braulio (Oct 21, 2006)

Este q adjunto aqui es un frecuencímetro bien simple hecho en base al AT89C52 (esquemático y programa), con un rango de 1 a 99 hz, con displays de 7 segmentos q mide frecuencias de ondas cuadradas, como digo es bien sencillo, pero si funciona en la implementación, aunq en el esquematico olvide poner el ckto de reset (en el pin9 del AT89C52 colocar un C=10uF a VCC y una R=10K a tierra), EA (en el pin 31 colocar una R=10K a VCC) y la alimentacion del microcontrolador, por lo demas esta bien.

Lo hize con atmel porq es el unico de los q me enceñan en la U q se puede conseguir por acá (Arequipa - Perú), la verdad q casi no tenemos variedad. Espero q te de una idea de como lo puedes hacer con motorola o pics, para eso te recomiendo q cuando corras la simulacion chequees las herramientas q te ofrce el Proteus en el menú debug (codigo del programa, RAM, registros, etc estan al final del menu) usando puntos de pausa.

Salu2:

BRAULIO

PD: Las herramientas en debug se pueden usar solo cuando haz ensamblado en el mismo Proteus, como yo lo hize


----------



## Aristides (Oct 23, 2006)

En este libro, experimentos #17 y #18 tenés ejemplos de frecuencímetros:
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/StampworksSpanish.pdf


----------



## carlitosway (Oct 26, 2006)

Hola 

Aca dejo un programa que mide dese 1 a 30 Mhz el programa funciona perfecto, aunque el problema de los frecuencimetros generalmente son las entradas.

Esta realizado en CCS (para PICS)


Saludos a todos


----------



## rafatelo (Jul 29, 2013)

carlitosway dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Aca dejo un programa que mide dese 1 a 30 Mhz el programa funciona perfecto, aunque el problema de los frecuencimetros generalmente son las entradas.
> 
> ...



Que pines son las entradas para el frecuencimetro????
CCP1 y CCp2 o cuales??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola Ricardo21 , saludos cordiales mira ese sitio aca contiene el proyecto que buscas : http://www.py2bbs.qsl.br/freq_dl4yhf.php  y http://www.qsl.net/yo5ofh/pic/freq_counter/freq_counter.htm  Lo idioma es en portugues pero creo no sea mui dificil usteds entiender.
!Fuerte Abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 29, 2013)

rafatelo dijo:


> Que pines son las entradas para el frecuencimetro????
> CCP1 y CCp2 o cuales??


La entrada es por el pin 15 - RC0 (T1CKI)
Aquí adjunto el mismo programa con adaptación a una pantalla LCD 16x2

Saludos.


----------

